# VIC: XMAS in July 2013 case swap



## manticle (30/3/13)

First of all, I can't host. My place simply isn't big enough. However we missed out altogether on a XMAS 2012 swap and it would be a travesty if we were to skip two in a row.

Lets get the ball rolling.

For those not familiar with how it all works:

There are two parts to the swap. The first is the swapping of beer whereby a set number of brewers add their name to a list. Adding your name to this list means you agree to brew, ferment and bottle that exact number of beers by a certain date to trade with the other people in the list. You get one different beer back for each person in the swap.

Usually it is capped between 24 and 28 swappers (28 has been a tradition but it can be a squeeze for some brewers to get 28 x 750 mL bottles).

The other part of the swap involves the physical swapping of the beers which is accompanied by a day at the host's venue whereby swappers and other interested parties eat roast meats and other delicacies, drink beer and talk about beer with other brewers. You bring your own, you taste everyone else's, shenanigans sometimes occur in spades. There is usually a big all grain brewday organised with a bunch of no chill cubes of wort being divvied up among those interested who help with the brew. Hop swaps, rhizome swaps, yeast trading and pony rides are other fun activities that may or may not occur.

A tasting thread is usually organised for feedback and open, honest critique is welcome (and expected).

The swap is open to brewers of all kinds - the only rule is that you put your best foot forward. Brew enough and ahead enough of time that you know if there is a major issue (infection, etc) before giving your beer to 20+ others. If you bottle in glass, ensure no bottles will explode, etc, etc. Apart from that, no drink driving, no idiocy or disrespect of attendees or the host and responsibility for individual actions is always appreciated.

This will happen at the host venue at a date during winter (usually a weekend in June). 

Add your name to the list if interested by quoting the previous list, adding your name and number and removing the quote tags. Hopefully someone puts their hand up to host. As mentioned, I can't but I'd be happy to help with various logistics. Doesn't have to be CBD/central- we've had swaps in Bendigo before for example.

1. Manticle


----------



## Charst (30/3/13)

1. Manticle
2. Charst (no space to host either sorry)


----------



## Yob (30/3/13)

1. Manticle
2. Charst 

Non swap attendees
1 Yob


----------



## fikuss (30/3/13)

1. Manticle
2. Charst
3. Fikuss (our house isn't big enough to host unfortunately)

Happy to help out where ever I can though.

Non swap attendees
1. Yob


----------



## meathead (30/3/13)

fikuss said:


> 1. Manticle
> 2. Charst
> 3. Fikuss (our house isn't big enough to host unfortunately)
> 4 Meathead
> ...


----------



## Fents (30/3/13)

manticle said:


> . Apart from that, no drink driving, no idiocy or disrespect of attendees or the host and responsibility for individual actions is always appreciated.


rules me out hahahahahahahaha

i'll have to think about it, just packing up our house so we can put it on the market.


----------



## Lecterfan (30/3/13)

1. Manticle
2. Charst
3. Fikuss (our house isn't big enough to host unfortunately)
4. Meathead


Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)


----------



## WarmBeer (2/4/13)

1. Manticle
2. Charst
3. Fikuss (our house isn't big enough to host unfortunately)
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer


Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)


----------



## Fents (2/4/13)

1. Manticle
2. Charst
3. Fikuss (our house isn't big enough to host unfortunately)
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer


Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents


----------



## manticle (2/4/13)

What's the vote for capping it at 24 or 28 swappers?

I vote 24.


----------



## Yob (2/4/13)

24 swappers is a goodly number in my experience. 

Enough left over in a batch for the swapper to still enjoy... but hey, Im not swapping so my opinions arent worth the bottle cap they are hiding under


----------



## WarmBeer (2/4/13)

manticle said:


> What's the vote for capping it at 24 or 28 swappers?
> 
> I vote 24.


5 at the moment...


----------



## DarkFaerytale (2/4/13)

i'm the same as Fents, in the middle of moving. but i'll keep my eye on the thread and add my name where apropriate later on


----------



## breakbeer (2/4/13)

1. Manticle
2. Charst
3. Fikuss (our house isn't big enough to host unfortunately)
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer


Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents


----------



## Vitalstatistix (2/4/13)

1. Manticle
2. Charst
3. Fikuss (our house isn't big enough to host unfortunately)
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer
7. Vitalstatistix


Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/4/13)

Hi folks - I am keen to step out of my insular little brewing world and get involved in something like this.

I do have the space to host but also have a wife that doesnt really appreciate drunken debauchery very much.

If (and a big if) i was to convince the missus to let me host this what could I realistically tell her to expect from 20+ guys swapping beer and eating meat? 

ie how drunken and debauched could it get - or is it pretty laid back because most people have to drive home anyway?

Personally I would like to host it but she would not appreciate it (and I would never hear the end of it) if it involved excessive drunkeness and loud mouths.

Is it worth me trying to convince her - or is it just not the sort of event to host if the missus might get offside?

BnB


----------



## WarmBeer (2/4/13)

Tis simpler to ask forgiveness than to ask permission, my son.


----------



## manticle (2/4/13)

Not sure what your lady is like. My experience is that generally people are respectful but they do drink for long hours, do stay up late and despite the best intentions, may make some mess and noise.

Generally they won't break things in the house deliberately, throw molotov cocktails or molest your cat.
Might be best to get along to one first to ascertain if hosting a future one is for you.


----------



## WarmBeer (2/4/13)

manticle said:


> Not sure what your lady is like. My experience is that generally people are respectful but they do drink for long hours, do stay up late and despite the best intentions, may make some mess and noise.


and the wrasslin' Dont forget the wrasslin'


----------



## Yob (2/4/13)

If you have the space to keep them largely away from the house, it's my experience that the good lady can stay ON the sweeter side of poisonous and vengeful... Folks will happily bring along seating and tarps and pergola type things if required... Keeping the rabble out in a shed is always a good idea regardless


----------



## bullsneck (2/4/13)

1. Manticle
2. Charst
3. Fikuss (our house isn't big enough to host unfortunately)
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck


Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents


----------



## Wolfman (3/4/13)

1. Manticle
2. Charst
3. Fikuss 
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck
9. Wolfman

Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents


----------



## breakbeer (7/4/13)

OK, so I've asked permission from swmbo & she's given the go ahead to host this if you're all up for travelling to Cockatoo?

We have a massive yard, double garage, single & double carports, 3x3m gazebo, 2 tap kegerator, 4 burner bbq, small spit roaster (up to 10kg's), three spare rooms (one with a bed), plenty of space for swags or tents & plenty of music potential (turntables, cdj's, mixer, PA etc)

Have a look on Google Maps, we're near the corner of Bailey Rd & Paternoster Rd in Cockatoo.

I have a single vessel electric brew rig & would be keen to brew a batch on the day. If someone else wants to bring their rig too that's not a problem

Would probably need another spit roaster & a few more beer taps, but other than that we've got most things covered

Can understand if it's too far to travel, just putting my hand up in case no one else offers. swmbo said she'll leave us to it & stay with friends, so no stress about getting on her bad side!


----------



## Yob (7/4/13)

how big is the brew rig? as in how many cubes can be filler from it?

It's my experience that multiple rigs are the norm (mostly with some sort of explosion and or collapse happening) 

Pleant of people will bring along portable keg systems...

nowhere is too far to travel for good beer and good company.

 (thats Manticle on the right)


----------



## breakbeer (7/4/13)

It's a 70L pot, but I'm yet to do a double batch on it. Best I've done is back to back single batches


----------



## Yob (7/4/13)

back to back on a swap day is a fair mission mate...


----------



## breakbeer (7/4/13)

yeah, I wouldn't attempt it on swap day


----------



## manticle (7/4/13)

breakbeer said:


> OK, so I've asked permission from swmbo & she's given the go ahead to host this if you're all up for travelling to Cockatoo?
> 
> We have a massive yard, double garage, single & double carports, 3x3m gazebo, 2 tap kegerator, 4 burner bbq, small spit roaster (up to 10kg's), three spare rooms (one with a bed), plenty of space for swags or tents & plenty of music potential (turntables, cdj's, mixer, PA etc)
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate.

As mentioned before, the first swap I attended was in Bendigo - it is a VIC case swap not a cbd case swap so jump on it.

As yob mentioned, brewday is usually multiple cubes but people will pitch in with necessary equipment to pad it all out.

Cheers for the offer: I vote sorted.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (7/4/13)

1. Manticle
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R

Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Yob (7/4/13)

Speaking of brewday... Whats thoughts? Being July, perhaps something dark for the impending wintery onset?


----------



## manticle (7/4/13)

Robust porter?

Or brewing in winter for Spring? Altbier?


----------



## Charst (7/4/13)

I have a decent amount of Wey BoPils if it can be used.


----------



## Grainer (7/4/13)

1. Manticle
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R

Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat for a few weeks)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Adam Howard (8/4/13)

1. Manticle
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R
11. Adamski29

Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat for a few weeks)

Looking forward to it!

Cockatoo sounds perfect to me being a Gembrook boy at heart!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (8/4/13)

have we a date for the swap day yet?


----------



## Wolfman (8/4/13)

My swap beer is in the cube awaiting fermentation.


----------



## manticle (8/4/13)

No date yet. Will be for the host to work out I guess.


----------



## WarmBeer (8/4/13)

Wolfman said:


> My swap beer is in the cube awaiting fermentation.


My swap beer is in my imagination awaiting inspiration.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (9/4/13)

manticle said:


> Sounds good mate.
> 
> As mentioned before, the first swap I attended was in Bendigo - it is a VIC case swap not a cbd case swap so jump on it.
> 
> ...


 
I second that vote.

Nice one breakbeer!


----------



## breakbeer (9/4/13)

Only weekend in July I CAN'T do is the 20th/21st


----------



## Yob (9/4/13)

Sounds like a no brainer for the 28th, up to you mate, no matter what date you make it, it won't suit everyone but the only one it has to suit is you..

If you call a date, everyone will sort themselves out... 

Cheers


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/4/13)

1. Manticle
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R
11. Adamski29
12. Midnight Brew

Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat for a few weeks)

Was waiting on a date but that works perfect because the 21st/22nd was the only week I couldnt do.


----------



## Fents (9/4/13)

breakbeer said:


> OK, so I've asked permission from swmbo & she's given the go ahead to host this if you're all up for travelling to Cockatoo?
> 
> We have a massive yard, double garage, single & double carports, 3x3m gazebo, 2 tap kegerator, 4 burner bbq, small spit roaster (up to 10kg's), three spare rooms (one with a bed), plenty of space for swags or tents & plenty of music potential (turntables, cdj's, mixer, PA etc)
> 
> ...


Like anyone of us could upset your missus! She partys just as hard if not harder than most i know ;-)

Will do my best to reach this, for anyone guessing breakbeer is a longtime friend have know him for what must be close on 10years now mate?

This will be a swap to remember, he will absolutley turn it on! One of the nicest blokes you will ever meet. Some of our best swaps have been non cbd ones....who remembers the one at Rooks house in Tullarook? absolute madness!!

Best set a date Gman so we can start working on the swmbo's!


----------



## breakbeer (9/4/13)

Cheers Fents! Hope ya can make it, been far too long between catch ups. Mate, I knew you before I met my missus, so 10 years sounds about right. 

Sounds like the 28th is a good date, lock it in!


----------



## Vitalstatistix (9/4/13)

breakbeer said:


> Cheers Fents! Hope ya can make it, been far too long between catch ups. Mate, I knew you before I met my missus, so 10 years sounds about right.
> 
> Sounds like the 28th is a good date, lock it in!


Hmmm.... by my calculations the 28/07/2013 is a Sunday


----------



## breakbeer (9/4/13)

Ha, I just jumped on here to post the same thing.

Saturday 27th July (& most likely some time into Sunday)


----------



## Vitalstatistix (9/4/13)

breakbeer said:


> Ha, I just jumped on here to post the same thing.
> 
> Saturday 27th July (& most likely some time into Sunday)




I can't expletive wait!!

Good on ya breakbeer, you rock!


----------



## bullsneck (9/4/13)

Bugger. I'll be in Belgium on the 28th. Unlucky me! 
I'll still swap though.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (10/4/13)

1. Manticle
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R
11. Adamski29
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales

Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat for a few weeks)


----------



## Lecterfan (10/4/13)

Hey breakbeer, thanks for hosting. I will try to get to this one tooth and nail...the only possible hiccup is that I might be at a conference in Canberra around the same time. I will adjust my attendance on this thread accordingly a few days out. Although not swapping I will bring plenty of beer for people to try and am happy to be part of an off-the-books mini swap on the night based on whoever has excess etc. :icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (10/4/13)

Lecterfan said:


> ... based on whoever has excess etc. :icon_cheers:


Excess? At a case swap? Surely you jest.


----------



## manticle (14/4/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R
11. Adamski29
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales

Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat for a few weeks)


----------



## DarkFaerytale (15/4/13)

guess you don't want me there?


----------



## manticle (15/4/13)

Sorry.

Fixed.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (15/4/13)

haha no problamo


----------



## Grainer (17/4/13)

Nice.. I can make it


----------



## Adam Howard (17/4/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R
11. Adamski29 - Brown Porter
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales

Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat for a few weeks)


----------



## DarkFaerytale (18/4/13)

Adamski29 said:


> 1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
> 2. Charst
> 3. Fikuss
> 4. Meathead
> ...


----------



## Yob (18/4/13)

So assuming I can get a leave pass (pending approval) I can bring along my keggle and electric HLT and burner if required.


----------



## Charst (18/4/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst - Saison or something with Wyeast 3864 (Unibroue)
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R
11. Adamski29 - Brown Porter
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales - belgian dark

Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat for a few weeks)


----------



## insane_rosenberg (22/4/13)

Charst said:


> 2. Charst - Saison or something with Wyeast 3864 (Unibroue)


G'Day Charst,

You're not a yeast wrangler by any chance are you? I'd love to get my hands on a slant of that yeast.

Would be happy to swap a WY3711 slant or a few bottles of non-swap beer?

Mmmm... La Fin Du Monde, Maudite, Trois Pistoles... Oh how I miss thee.


----------



## Charst (22/4/13)

Shane R said:


> G'Day Charst,
> 
> You're not a yeast wrangler by any chance are you? I'd love to get my hands on a slant of that yeast.
> 
> ...


Hi Shane, just got the smack pack through CB so its 6 months old, I usually Smack and Split into two vials and a Starter, happy to swap one.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (23/4/13)

Thanks Charst, that would be awesome!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (29/4/13)

a belgian dark ale was brewed on saturday and was chugging away nicely by saturday night.


----------



## Damn (30/4/13)

This will be my first social in the Homebrew world, but this is too close to home to miss. I got a Belgian Strong partial that will be ready (or very close to) by then but will try to do an IPA & APA BIAB to ensure I've got some acceptable ales by then. In fact maybe I'll do a mixed crate and that way I can bring some sampler's also so you can choose. Looking foward to it Whooooo Hoooo.

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R
11. Adamski29 - Brown Porter
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales
14. Damn

Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat for a few weeks)


----------



## breakbeer (5/5/13)

still trying to decide what to brew for the swap. Getting a few sacks of grain in the latest BB & have a freezer full of various hops.

Not sure if I should try something new & potentially stuff it up or play it safe & brew what I know I can do well

I'd love to have a go at a Midnight IPA, so that's on the cards


----------



## manticle (5/5/13)

Brew both. use the one that works the best, drink the other. I always have a back up for case swaps.


----------



## breakbeer (5/5/13)

bloody great idea!


----------



## meathead (5/5/13)

I cant decide between Corona and Crown Lager (insert smilie face here)


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/5/13)

I am still trying to decide if my brews are up to swap meet standards. I am crash chilling a cherry ripe porter getting ready to bottle. For those participating would you be keen to get this in your swap?

Recipe posted here. http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/53895-true-south-cherry-porter-clone/


----------



## manticle (5/5/13)

Jump in Barry.

Just put your best foot forward - you don't need to be an AIBA award winner to get in a swap.


----------



## breakbeer (5/5/13)

I'd be keen to try a Cherry Ripe Porter for sure


----------



## meathead (5/5/13)

Anything cold and wet is fine with me


----------



## Yob (5/5/13)

Peeps keep this up and I may have to put my money where my mouth is and change my status to swapper… cherry porter sounds pretty good and am quite interested.. 

If I was to swap.. It will be hippy


----------



## Edak (5/5/13)

Warm and wet sounds more appealing...

Count me in too.. I have been to Breakbeer (Glenn's) place and I think it would be a good location (though a fair f'ing drive for me).


1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R
11. Adamski29 - Brown Porter
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales
14. Damn
15. Edak

Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat for a few weeks)


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/5/13)

I will bottle it up in the next week - wait for it to carb up and give it a taste.

If it tastes good to me - I will be back here in a few weeks to see if there is space to add my name to the list.




manticle said:


> Jump in Barry.


Barry is a nice name...just not mine

However as Joan Armatrading said...." I love when you call me names"

Grumpy*Paul*


----------



## breakbeer (6/5/13)

Glad I could talk you into coming along Edak


----------



## insane_rosenberg (6/5/13)

I'm in the process of lining up a brew buddy for the swap, but he's not an AHB member.
What's the protocol?


----------



## Midnight Brew (6/5/13)

Shane R said:


> I'm in the process of lining up a brew buddy for the swap, but he's not an AHB member.What's the protocol?


Get him an AHB account!! Haha I'm sure it would be fine


----------



## manticle (6/5/13)

> Barry is a nice name...just not mine
> 
> However as Joan Armatrading said...." I love when you call me names"
> 
> Grumpy*Paul*


I know. It's an expression like bloke, chief, mate, cobber etc.


----------



## kahlerisms (6/5/13)

Tentative. Need to meet more brewing blokes and this will force me to do a good bottled beer. Just gotta get my arse into gear to give it time to condition. Might even be able to bring an electric charcoal spit.



1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R
11. Adamski29 - Brown Porter
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales
14. Damn
15. Edak
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)

Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat for a few weeks)
[/quote]


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/5/13)

I better get in as a tentative also - as per previous posts will be bottling soon. If it turns out good will put it in.

Also out of curiosity - is there a protocol for non attending swappers? I can never gaurantee what I am doing that far in advance. If something was to come up that I cant attend can I send my case along with one of the other swappers?

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R
11. Adamski29 - Brown Porter
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales
14. Damn
15. Edak
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter

Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat for a few weeks)


----------



## Yob (6/5/13)

Hay grumpy, yep that's happened before a number of times, at a guess with you being in boronia and just found the corner from me (geographically speaking) you should be ok..

Barring emergencies I have a leave pass and will be attending


----------



## Edak (6/5/13)

Kahlerisms, I haven't even decided on the beer to bring yet 

Whatever I do brew, it will probably need time to condition so I should also get my a$$ into gear and brew it up! Depending on your availability you are also welcome to join me for a brew day. It's a pretty easy day when using an automated system, but I have some kegs of beer that doesn't drink itself.


----------



## Edak (7/5/13)

Just realised that I don't actually have enough longnecks for the swap, is it uncool to bring double the number of stubbies instead? I only ever had 28 or so longnecks, 15 of which still have beer in them.

Maybe this isn't going to work out for me..


----------



## manticle (7/5/13)

Equivalent in stubbies will be fine but you will often find people may help you out with surplus longnecks. If I get any extras, I can swing some your way.


----------



## Edak (7/5/13)

Cheers Manticle but I don't normally bottle in longnecks (in fact I barely bottle at all any more now I keg). I don't know when I would have the opportunity to go around and pick up longnecks either :unsure:


----------



## Yob (7/5/13)

I might be able to help you out, I've got a few spare floating around… how many do you need mate?


----------



## manticle (7/5/13)

Edak said:


> in fact I barely bottle at all any more now I keg.


The single biggest issue keggers face is when they sign up for a case swap and realise they now have to bottle 24 x 750mL.

FWP. You can't sign up then wriggle out because there's an extra hour of work involved. It's in the contract.

Anyway if you rarely bottle, I'm sure you'd prefer to clean and fill 24 rather than 48?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (8/5/13)

manticle said:


> FWP. You can't sign up then wriggle out because there's an extra hour of work involved. It's in the contract.


This.


----------



## Adam Howard (8/5/13)

Edak said:


> Cheers Manticle but I don't normally bottle in longnecks (in fact I barely bottle at all any more now I keg). I don't know when I would have the opportunity to go around and pick up longnecks either :unsure:


You can just go and buy two boxes of the Coopers plastic ones. You're giving them all away and they don't break during the swap when bottles have the tendency to fall over.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (8/5/13)

manticle said:


> FWP. You can't sign up then wriggle out because there's an extra hour of work involved. It's in the contract.


Slightly off topic...

I used to be the cool kid that knew his way around a computer. Now I am a daggy old man that his kids laugh at becuase I dont know all the internet slang and acronyms.

So I googled FWP and find that it means "Friends With Privileges" - what the hell kind of swap meet is this????

The older I get the more confused I get.


----------



## manticle (8/5/13)

First world problems. Friends with privileges is the QLD swap.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (8/5/13)

Phew - colour me stupid and just call me Barry


----------



## Vitalstatistix (8/5/13)

Adamski29 said:


> You can just go and buy two boxes of the Coopers plastic ones. You're giving them all away and they don't break during the swap when bottles have the tendency to fall over.


This is my prefered option for swaps too. Much more manageable.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (8/5/13)

should we all confirm the use of plastic bottles then? i'd prefer not to get what glass bottles i have left replaced with plastic from the swap


----------



## manticle (8/5/13)

Previously it's been up to the swappers involved to choose what to bottle their own in. I prefer to bottle in glass - don't care what I get back.

If you do bottle in glass, there's obviously the expectation that you won't be handing anyone a live grenade.


----------



## Yob (8/5/13)

DarkFaerytale said:


> should we all confirm the use of plastic bottles then? i'd prefer not to get what glass bottles i have left replaced with plastic from the swap


Ive got at least a crate I can give you DFT, probably 2 by the time the swap comes about.. you arent that far from me I think


----------



## DarkFaerytale (8/5/13)

thats cool, i'm happy to buy the plastic ones as long as people don't mind, it's just that since kegging i only have enough glass for maybe 2 batches which i use for aging

cheers for the offer

i remember seeing a photo of the inside of a fridge that had had a plastic bottle explode in it.... very messy


----------



## WarmBeer (8/5/13)

Will be bottling in PET myself.

A couple of years ago we had a batch of case swap beers arrive in a dodgy cardboard box. Murphy dictated that the bottom of said box should fall out just as the swap is taking place. A number of people had to go home without that beer.

Also, drunkards and glass are never a recommended combination.


----------



## Yob (8/5/13)

milk crates are trust worthy


----------



## Adam Howard (8/5/13)

manticle said:


> If you do bottle in glass, there's obviously the expectation that you won't be handing anyone a live grenade.


I copped one from the swap last year. First bottle bomb I've had and not my beer. Glass imbedded in the laundry plaster walls. Wow.


----------



## breakbeer (8/5/13)

I'll be bottling in Coopers long necks


----------



## Vitalstatistix (8/5/13)

Adamski29 said:


> I copped one from the swap last year. First bottle bomb I've had and not my beer. Glass imbedded in the laundry plaster walls. Wow.


This happened to a mate of mine in a Sydney swap a few years back. IMHO, plastic for swaps is better than a glass explosion in your face, and then picking up small pieces of glass for the next month or so that have flown all over your house. 

I will be bottling in plastic so if you don't want to swap your glass for plastic, just use plastic.


----------



## Edak (8/5/13)

By the sound of it I will be bottling in plastic also. I have never had a bottle bomb and hope never to have one so it should be some sort of rule to use plastic for a swap. I know that I am thorough and pedantic about everything but I also know that others aren't always the same as myself. 

Is there any degradation from using plastic?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/5/13)

Would love one of these down in good ol' Tas.

Even if it were just the swap, not the whole day.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (9/5/13)

start a thread and see if you get any takers Goomba ... or take the boat over


----------



## Yob (9/5/13)

Edak said:


> it should be some sort of rule to use plastic for a swap. I know that I am thorough and pedantic about everything but I also know that others aren't always the same as myself.


People *should *be extra careful with swap bottles, Ive had a couple go bang (from respected brewers too) but fortunately I keep mine in the Garage/Cellar so not much danger to anyone. I'd suggest it's a good idea to keep a lid over any box/crate storing swap bottles regardless, especially if there are little ones about.

Personally Edak, Ive never used plastic in my brewing life... well except for the little one I force carbed for the neighbour.. Im slowly getting rid of my bottle collection a few crates at a time but Ive kept aside a dozen crates of Coopers Longnecks for future swaps.

You can be assured though that they are all very well cleaned, sanitised and inspected if going to other people.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (9/5/13)

Edak said:


> Is there any degradation from using plastic?


You wouldn't want to age anything in plastic so unless you are planning on entering a barley wine or something, you'll be right.


----------



## breakbeer (9/5/13)

Hi Yob,

I did a count of my Coopers longnecks last night & I'm short by a few bottles. Reckon I could grab some from you when we pick up our grain at the Bulk Buy?


----------



## Yob (9/5/13)

remind me to bring a few the night before mate, with sleep the way it is and everything else, Im likely to forget

Cheers


----------



## Grainer (11/5/13)

I did a brew at U-brew it today -- was a present .. could add this in if anyone is interested??? it is a fake hoegarrten.. still in the process of making my brew rig.. most parts on order

Grainer


----------



## breakbeer (12/5/13)

Decided I'm gonna have a go at the Black IPA, Kooinda's one of my fave's so would love to try & replicate it

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R
11. Adamski29 - Brown Porter
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales
14. Damn
15. Edak
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
Non swap attendees

1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat for a few weeks)


----------



## insane_rosenberg (12/5/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R
11. Adamski29 - Brown Porter
12. Midnight Brew 13. DarkFaerytales
14. Damn
15. Edak
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S

Non swap attendees 
1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting
there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat
for a few weeks)


----------



## Edak (12/5/13)

I am bringing my "Pirates AIPA"


----------



## Lecterfan (15/5/13)

So...I am presenting at a conference in Canberra the day before this event. So...will try, but now, it's NOT looking so good.


----------



## WarmBeer (15/5/13)

Lecterfan said:


> So...I am presenting at a conference in Canberra the day before this event. So...will try, but now, it's NOT looking so good.


Woo-hoo!

Oh, no, the other thing...


----------



## Edak (15/5/13)

Correct me if I am wrong, but we will need 25 swappers if bringing a case of 24,otherwise we will be taking our own beer home.


----------



## WarmBeer (15/5/13)

Edak said:


> ...,otherwise we will be taking our own beer home.


Is that a bad thing???

*You* need to bring 18 bottles of* your own* beer. Don't overthink it, we've done this before.


----------



## Edak (16/5/13)

...but I like to think.... :unsure:

Can't wait for the :chug:


----------



## breakbeer (16/5/13)

Edak said:


> otherwise we will be taking our own beer home.


Or...........we'll help you drink it on the day


----------



## Yob (16/5/13)

Lecterfan  Manticle

:lol: Everyone


----------



## WarmBeer (16/5/13)

Yob said:


> Lecterfan  Manticle


Some call it "wrestling". Some call it "man-cuddles"


----------



## Edak (17/5/13)

I thought it was a conjoined twin..


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/5/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Some call it "man-cuddles"


or pehaps some call it "man-tickles" (see what I did there.....)


----------



## Yob (17/5/13)

So what are we brewing? I can bring assorted equipment, burner/bottle 

Recipe? Comin into winter n all, a nice stout?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/5/13)

22 Pet Bottles Of My Cherry Ripe Porter BottleD Up And Conditioning.

How Are The Of Rest You Guys Going?


----------



## bullsneck (19/5/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck - ESB
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R
11. Adamski29 - Brown Porter
12. Midnight Brew 
13. DarkFaerytales
14. Damn
15. Edak
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S

Non swap attendees 
1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting
there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat
for a few weeks)


----------



## Adam Howard (19/5/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck - ESB
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R
11. Adamski29 - Munich Dunkel
12. Midnight Brew 
13. DarkFaerytales
14. Damn
15. Edak
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S

Non swap attendees 
1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting
there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat
for a few weeks) 



Changed my beer to a Munich Dunkel, will start fermenting it on Tuesday.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/5/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer - Breakfast Stout
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck - ESB
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R
11. Adamski29 - Munich Dunkel
12. Midnight Brew 
13. DarkFaerytales
14. Damn
15. Edak
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S

Non swap attendees 
1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting
there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat
for a few weeks)


----------



## Yob (19/5/13)

hmmm giving serious thought to brewing next week for this and changing to swap attendee.. there are some seriously tasty lookingf beers starting to appear here


----------



## Edak (19/5/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer - Breakfast Stout
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck - ESB
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R
11. Adamski29 - Munich Dunkel
12. Midnight Brew 
13. DarkFaerytales
14. Damn
15. Edak - Pirates AIPA
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S

Non swap attendees 
1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting
there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat
for a few weeks)


Just dry hopped, mosaic and citra. 
Looking forward to this event...


----------



## manticle (19/5/13)

Better get my arse into gear and brew next weekend or you'll all be getting mild or an apa with styrians.


----------



## Yob (20/5/13)

If you are referring to the APA I tried a little ways back, it wouldnt be such a terrible thing, nice drop…


----------



## breakbeer (20/5/13)

hhmmm, been reading a few threads, as ya do, & it seems the old Black IPA gets a bit of rubbishing from the community at large

Feck it, already bought the ingredients, gonna brew it anyway


----------



## manticle (20/5/13)

Yob said:


> If you are referring to the APA I tried a little ways back, it wouldnt be such a terrible thing, nice drop…


Yeah quite happy with the beer - just APA often gets over-represented at case swaps.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/5/13)

Yob - get on board, the more the merrier. But if we get more than 22 i am in trouble cause i only got 22 PETs out of my brew.

breakbeer - Black IPA will do just nicely

manticle - please make the time to do the Wee Heavy.

Oh and while I'm at it...whats a wee heavy? I assume a Strong Scottish Ale.


----------



## WarmBeer (20/5/13)

breakbeer said:


> hhmmm, been reading a few threads, as ya do, & it seems the old Black IPA gets a bit of rubbishing from the community at large


----------



## DarkFaerytale (20/5/13)

you assume correctly


----------



## Vitalstatistix (20/5/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Yob - get on board, the more the merrier. But if we get more than 22 i am in trouble cause i only got 22 PETs out of my brew.
> 
> breakbeer - Black IPA will do just nicely
> 
> ...


@Yob: I agree with this, get on board
@Breakbeer: Haters gonna hate, brew that badboy
@Manticle: idea, do a double batch at my joint and I'll ferment mine out as an old ale for the swap?
@GrumpyPaul: yep, that's the one.


----------



## Grainer (20/5/13)

Grainer said:


> I did a brew at U-brew it today -- was a present .. could add this in if anyone is interested??? it is a fake hoegarrten.. still in the process of making my brew rig.. most parts on order
> 
> Grainer


everyones thoughts ???? .. would join in but depends what people think... wouldn't mind joining in


----------



## wakkatoo (20/5/13)

Lecterfan - I'll share a car with you if ya end up going.

I guess that makes me a big maybe, subject to whatever might happen on the day.

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck - ESB
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R
11. Adamski29 - Brown Porter
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales
14. Damn
15. Edak
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S

Non swap attendees
1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting
there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat
for a few weeks)
5. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him.


----------



## breakbeer (20/5/13)

WarmBeer said:


> > hhmmm, been reading a few threads, as ya do, & it seems the old Black IPA gets a bit of rubbishing from the community at large
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manticle (20/5/13)

Just join in if you want to Grainer.

@Vital - if I don't end up brewing it this weekend, that sounds like a plan.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (21/5/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck - ESB
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R - Black Saison
11. Adamski29 - Brown Porter
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales
14. Damn
15. Edak
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S

Non swap attendees
1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting
there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat
for a few weeks)
5. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (21/5/13)

assuming all goes well i will be bottling tonight




1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck - ESB
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R - Black Saison
11. Adamski29 - Brown Porter
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn
15. Edak
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S

Non swap attendees
1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting
there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Grainer (Hope it fits in with Uni gtg to Ballarat
for a few weeks)
5. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him.


----------



## Grainer (21/5/13)

manticle said:


> Just join in if you want to Grainer.
> 
> @Vital - if I don't end up brewing it this weekend, that sounds like a plan.


Done  .. Your help was awsome.. I am now designing a 4v with the help of Nev 

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck - ESB
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R - Black Saison
11. Adamski29 - Brown Porter
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn
15. Edak
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe 

Non swap attendees
1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting
there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him.


----------



## Edak (21/5/13)

If you are posting an update to the list please use the latest version! I already updated to reflect what I was brewing... 

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck - ESB
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R - Black Saison
11. Adamski29 - Brown Porter
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe 

Non swap attendees
1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting
there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him.


----------



## Grainer (21/5/13)

That sneaky monk !! LOL


----------



## technobabble66 (23/5/13)

Hey y'all,

I know it's a bit late, but is there space for one more tentative appearance? 
I'm pretty sure i wont have swaps ready by then, and definitely won't brew enough for 20 longnecks, and won't be able to stay for more than a few hours, but i'm keen to meet everyone from the forum & see some live brewing action! (still haven't seen anyone else brewing).
Unfortunately, I'll only know closer to the date if i'll be free, but i thought it'd be worth a shot.


----------



## manticle (23/5/13)

Just put your name down as a non swapper.


----------



## technobabble66 (23/5/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck - ESB
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R - Black Saison
11. Adamski29 - Brown Porter
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe 

Non swap attendees
1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him. 
5. technobabble66 (tentative) (might be able to bring some Simcoe-Motueka DSGA for the day)


----------



## manticle (23/5/13)

As Yob said earlier: What are we brewing?

Let's start a list and people can add styles and add votes.

1. Stout (dry, milk, imperial......??)
2. Robust porter
3. Altbier
4. Doppelbock (manticle)
5. Big Belgian
6. German or Czech lager of sorts
7. APA/AIPA (been done 8 million times)
8. Wee Heavy


----------



## Yob (23/5/13)

1. Stout (dry, milk, imperial......??) RIS? (yob)
2. Robust porter
3. Altbier
4. Doppelbock (manticle)
5. Big Belgian
6. German or Czech lager of sorts
7. APA/AIPA (been done 8 million times)
8. Wee Heavy


----------



## meathead (23/5/13)

manticle said:


> As Yob said earlier: What are we brewing?
> 
> Let's start a list and people can add styles and add votes.
> 
> ...


I vote stout


----------



## manticle (23/5/13)

1. Stout (dry, milk, imperial......??) (Yob, meathead)
2. Robust porter
3. Altbier
4. Doppelbock (manticle)
5. Big Belgian
6. German or Czech lager of sorts
7. APA/AIPA (been done 8 million times)
8. Wee Heavy


----------



## technobabble66 (23/5/13)

Though i may not make it:
Stout!! (not milk, though)
(2nd vote would go to porter or doppelbock, fwiw)


1. Stout (dry, milk, imperial......??) (Yob, meathead, technobabble66)
2. Robust porter
3. Altbier
4. Doppelbock (manticle)
5. Big Belgian
6. German or Czech lager of sorts
7. APA/AIPA (been done 8 million times)
8. Wee Heavy


----------



## Charst (23/5/13)

1. Stout (dry, milk, imperial......??) (Yob, meathead, technobabble66, Charst) 
2. Robust porter
3. Altbier
4. Doppelbock (manticle)
5. Big Belgian
6. German or Czech lager of sorts
7. APA/AIPA (been done 8 million times)
8. Wee Heavy


----------



## Yob (24/5/13)

It's starting to look like we will require a couple of systems as well, as mentioned before happy to bring whatever additional equipment is required and works for us..


----------



## Adam Howard (24/5/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck - ESB
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R - Black Saison
11.
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe 

Non swap attendees
1. Yob
2. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
3. Fents
4. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him. 
5. technobabble66 (tentative) (might be able to bring some Simcoe-Motueka DSGA for the day)


I'm out. Spot #11 is up for grabs.


----------



## breakbeer (24/5/13)

1. Stout (dry, milk, imperial......??) (Yob, meathead, technobabble66, Charst) 
2. Robust porter
3. Altbier
4. Doppelbock (manticle, breakbeer)
5. Big Belgian
6. German or Czech lager of sorts
7. APA/AIPA (been done 8 million times)
8. Wee Heavy


----------



## Vitalstatistix (24/5/13)

1. Stout (dry, milk, imperial......??) (Yob, meathead, technobabble66, Charst) 
2. Robust porter (Vital)
3. Altbier
4. Doppelbock (manticle, breakbeer)
5. Big Belgian
6. German or Czech lager of sorts
7. APA/AIPA (been done 8 million times)
8. Wee Heavy


----------



## Yob (24/5/13)

What happened to ya brew vitals?


----------



## Vitalstatistix (24/5/13)

Yob said:


> What happened to ya brew vitals?


Which brew?


----------



## Yob (24/5/13)

Sorry man, thought it was you that dropped out of the 11 slot.. Must be sleep deprivation or summit… nuthin to see here, move along


----------



## Adam Howard (24/5/13)

It was me Yob. Went to ferment a cube of Munich Dunkel today and noticed it swollen with a sticky trickle of wort from the cap to the base and a fair bit of mould growth in and around the cap. The wort itself smelt alright but I wasn't going to chance it. Don't have anything else to offer and I'm on a self imposed brewing hiatus at the moment.


----------



## Yob (25/5/13)

Damn I got a good swmbo…

Brewing something out of the regular for me for the swap.. Bit weird, I should brew somethin I know is a great beer… anyway

Will be something akin to an ESB but not too sure how it would fit in style guidelines… 

40ish ibu, marris otter, Munich, wheat, touch of choc, challenger/EKG/Fuggles

No real recipe research, brewed by thumb… as is mostly my way


----------



## Yob (25/5/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck - ESB
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R - Black Saison
11. (SUB) Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe 


Non swap attendees

1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
2. Fents
3. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him. 
4. technobabble66 (tentative) (might be able to bring some Simcoe-Motueka DSGA for the day)


----------



## Vitalstatistix (27/5/13)

Yob said:


> Sorry man, thought it was you that dropped out of the 11 slot.. Must be sleep deprivation or summit… nuthin to see here, move along


----------



## Yob (27/5/13)

I made a starter for the 1318 with 1.5lt of the swap wort on Sunday, this morning it's near climbing out of the 2lt flask... :beer:


----------



## micbrew (27/5/13)

ah gday there

well i would like to attend and swap beer ...but i only use stubbies at this stage
so i could provide 48 stubies would this suffice ............. same qty obviously


----------



## Edak (27/5/13)

manticle said:


> As Yob said earlier: What are we brewing?
> 
> Let's start a list and people can add styles and add votes.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I offended anyone by offering up an AIPA, perhaps I should withdraw?


----------



## Yob (27/5/13)

No… if I didn't have that yeast I'd be offering same


----------



## micbrew (28/5/13)

ahhh do i take this as a no ... as i havent had a response

i put my brew in stubbies .... is this acceptable in a beer swap

bottles versus stubbies ...or is this sacralidge ...

or suppose they can consumed by the masses if required and up to spec on the day


----------



## Yob (28/5/13)

As a guess, I'd say that worse things have happened as swap beers, hay I'm not running this one though..

The host will add a comment here at some point.

Edit: I'd prefer 2 stubbies than one exploding longneck!!


----------



## manticle (28/5/13)

Edak said:


> Sorry if I offended anyone by offering up an AIPA, perhaps I should withdraw?


Shut up and brew mr sensitive.

We'll all love it.

@micbrew - definitely join in. Longnecks aren't hard to come by and it saves you some effort with bottling.


----------



## meathead (28/5/13)

manticle said:


> @micbrew - definitely join in. Longnecks aren't hard to come by and it saves you some effort with bottling.


He'll have 23 by 28th July (insert sarcastic emoticon here)


----------



## breakbeer (29/5/13)

48 stubbies is fine with me


----------



## Yob (29/5/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)

2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck - ESB
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R - Black Saison
11. (SUB) Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe 
20. micbrew - 


Non swap attendees

1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
2. Fents
3. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him. 
4. technobabble66 (tentative) (might be able to bring some Simcoe-Motueka DSGA for the day)

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (30/5/13)

are all the peeps voting on what is being brewed in for a cube? coz if thats the case we had better start sorting some large bits of equipment :lol:

Whats the hosts system? if we can work out how many cubes we need we can work that bacwards to system requirements and back further to who can bring what..


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/5/13)

i finally got around to bottling last night, until i realised my bottling wand had gone walk about, had already cleaned all my bottles and bulk primed 

i'll give it a few days to ferment out and try again once i get a new wand.


----------



## Edak (31/5/13)

The hosts (breakbeer) system is from memory an electric single batch system. I could be wrong here though.

I would consider bringing my (single vessel) system but no need for all the electric stuff if we don't have enough power.

I think I will be bottling today, have had the beer on chill (I can only get my ferm fridge to 4C) for about 5 days now. Need to do the official count of my long-necks, otherwise I have to go buy those plastic bottles


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/5/13)

ended up buying 2 boxes of the plastic bottles from big w, price was not to bad really.

if i stay on after the swap it'll be to watch/help brew. happy to bring along the second hand 30L urn i got from ebay if it's needed.


----------



## breakbeer (31/5/13)

Yep, I've got an electric 70L single vessel. Could knock out a double batch on it

I can set mine up on the back porch & another larger system can go in the garage


----------



## Charst (31/5/13)

I have a 50L pot and Keggle can bring if needed.


----------



## Edak (31/5/13)

So just went and got my plastic bottles for the swap, all good.

Went to assemble my bottling wand, well that's another story. The thing seems to have changed size! I can't get the pipe into the fitting!!!!!

WTF?

EDIT: Crisis averted, I used ice water on the pipe and hot water on the fitting. Used a press-fit and it's all together now. It wil however never come apart again.


----------



## Yob (31/5/13)

use a bit of hose if you have some into the tap and then sleeve it ionto the wand with a bit of silicone hose... or try BigW for an older one?


----------



## Edak (31/5/13)

It turns out that I was having a brain fart and was trying to assemble my wand incorrectly. I actually put (and forced) it together all wrong and when i turned on the tap, beer went all over the floor. I realised my error and reassembled correctly and all good, it was a bitch to get it apart though given that I forced it....

Plastic bottles are really strange, that's for sure.

Here's the pic of the mini-label too.


----------



## Yob (31/5/13)

Starter of wy1318 is ready to go, kegging my tripple tonight to free up the fridge and will be pitching tmoz, should take off well… it made a hell of a mess on the stir plate... Is this yeast known to be volcanic?


----------



## brettprevans (31/5/13)

U can borrow my 75 kettle if im not brewing or attending.


----------



## Yob (31/5/13)

Sweet, noted…


----------



## GrumpyPaul (31/5/13)

Just to clarify this voting thing...

There will a brew on the day and those that choose to can share costs of ingredients and take a cube home....yeah?

so by voting you are indicating you want to take a cube home...yeah?

I will be happy to just watch and learn from some experienced brewers, no cube for me thanks.

But if I was to vote...dopplebock or wee heavy


----------



## Yob (31/5/13)

I think voting should be open to all, I dont believe there is a firm number for take home cubes yet mate.. That'll sortvitself out soon enough…


----------



## Edak (1/6/13)

Dopplebock would be my vote though.... I could take home a cube of needed but don't actually have any cubes as I don't do no chill at home


----------



## manticle (1/6/13)

Votes from whoever wants to vote. Cubes to whoever wants to brew/help.

Happy to brew/help, happy to let others take a lead if they desire.


----------



## micbrew (1/6/13)

Hey yob

can you add my brew to the list please 

today i brewed a batch for the case swap and i will bottle in 750s :drinks:
dont wanna be the odd man out here
so Stone &Wood Pacific Ale it will be 

Now need to keep the temps just right in the next few weeks , with the weather at the moment keeping temps stable at my place is
challenging


----------



## Yob (1/6/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (SMASH)

2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck - ESB
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R - Black Saison
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe 
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale

Non swap attendees

1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
2. Fents
3. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him. 
4. technobabble66 (tentative) (might be able to bring some Simcoe-Motueka DSGA for the day)

shorthand fees apply


----------



## manticle (1/6/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck - ESB
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R - Black Saison
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe 
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale

Non swap attendees

1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
2. Fents
3. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him. 
4. technobabble66 (tentative) (might be able to bring some Simcoe-Motueka DSGA for the day)


----------



## Grainer (2/6/13)

Looks like mine has to be in stubbies..  sorry but all I had at bottling


----------



## breakbeer (2/6/13)

micbrew said:


> Now need to keep the temps just right in the next few weeks , with the weather at the moment keeping temps stable at my place is
> challenging


I know what ya mean. My heat belt is working overtime trying to keep this brew at 20c.


----------



## micbrew (7/6/13)

_due to only becoming a member of this forum recently and haven't been schooled in the art on the case swap !_
_what are in fact the guidelines and associated etiquette._

_should I identify my bottles , what are the mechanics of selecting a brew to swap etc etc _


----------



## Yob (7/6/13)

brew your best beer, label your bottles with the number listed against your name

bring beers to nominated addie, swap said beers... eat, drink, fall over


----------



## manticle (7/6/13)

Micbrew - see the first post in this thread: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/63991-vic-july-2012-caseswap/


----------



## micbrew (7/6/13)

THANKS FOR THAT CHEIF !!! ITS ALL COMING TOGETHER NOW .......


----------



## manticle (7/6/13)

GREAT.

SHOULD BE A LAUGH. LOOKING FORWARD TO IT.


----------



## Yob (7/6/13)

stop yelling at me, my eyes are sore


----------



## manticle (7/6/13)

YOU NEED NEW GLASSES


----------



## GrumpyPaul (10/6/13)

getting a bit worried about my brew.
Haven't used pet bottles before...how hard are they meant to get when carbed up?

Mine are like rocks. Could they be over carbed?


----------



## breakbeer (11/6/13)

yeah, they should be quite hard when carbed up

how long has it been in the bottle?


----------



## Yob (11/6/13)

drink one


----------



## DarkFaerytale (11/6/13)

if all goes well i might actually get around to botteling tonight, i also have a wee heavy i have been brewing that i was going to use as a back up beer if the belgian dark won't carb (or i don't like the taste) so i hope no one minds that they may end up with 2 wee heavys


----------



## GrumpyPaul (11/6/13)

3 weeks in the bottles (2 in fermentation fridge at fermetn temp of 19 degrees. 1 week with fridge turned off).

I havent bottled for a long long time - so you forget the little things.

I was not only surprised how hard the PETs are now but also to see the little layer of sediment.

I expected that just about everything would have dropped out before bottling but there is still a distinct bit of settlement.
This batch was racked off to a secondary (onto cherries) and then crashed chilled to almost 0 degrees for about two more weeks after it finished.

It is so hard to resist the temptation to try it out - but i only got 22 bottles out of the batch. The way the list of swappers keeps growing I am going ot need them all.

I have one Grolsh bottle that is about 3/4 full (couldnt quite squeeze out one more full longneck) I am saving that to take along to the next Melbourne Brewers club night.


----------



## Edak (11/6/13)

I managed to get 27 bottles out of my batch so have a couple of spares. 
Those PET bottles are all rocks now! One of the bottles has a distinct deformity in it so hopefully it's OK.

I am getting more and more excited by the swap.


----------



## Midnight Brew (11/6/13)

Just bottled what Im hoping will shape up to be my swap beer. It's been awhile since I bottled and I may have jumped like a big wuss but this scared the shit out of me! Crawling towards me all flared up


----------



## Yob (11/6/13)

Rockstar


----------



## Charst (11/6/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck - ESB
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R - Black Saison
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul (tenative) - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe 
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale

Non swap attendees

1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
2. Fents
3. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him. 
4. technobabble66 (tentative) (might be able to bring some Simcoe-Motueka DSGA for the day)


----------



## manticle (11/6/13)

Midnight Brew said:


> Just bottled what Im hoping will shape up to be my swap beer. It's been awhile since I bottled and I may have jumped like a big wuss but this scared the shit out of me! Crawling towards me all flared up


Looks like a mouse spider mate. Be careful if you have those things about the place.

Should you find any dead ones though please pass them my way for drawing.


----------



## Charst (11/6/13)

RE: Brewing on the day. I'd love to be involved. Have a bit of Mariss Otter I can contribute.
Not sure im ready to run the show. First mate perhaps.

Would be good to have something to pay attention to, maybe not get so pissed so early in the piece this time.


----------



## Yob (12/6/13)

Pff you could be so lucky…


----------



## DarkFaerytale (12/6/13)

managed to get 24 bottles of '13' last night. forgot that those bottling wands are much easier to use after you take the stupid spring out of them, especially when you get bits of coriander seed stuck in them.

the next few weeks are very very busy for me but i will try and bottle the wee heavy backup beer this weekend as well


----------



## manticle (12/6/13)

Charst said:


> .
> 
> Would be good to have something to pay attention to,



Lingerie football wasn't enough last time?


----------



## Fents (12/6/13)

Charst said:


> RE: Brewing on the day. I'd love to be involved. Have a bit of Mariss Otter I can contribute.
> Not sure im ready to run the show. First mate perhaps.
> 
> Would be good to have something to pay attention to, maybe not get so pissed so early in the piece this time.


You cant brew on the day until you have earned your stripes by catching a 120L mash tun full of hot water and grains that falls off a colapsed table.

The only person that has that badge is manticle unfortuantly, everyone else lost their stripes that day including myself. Jumped the gates too early that day with Casey Stoner, cooked that ******* beast of a lamb to perfection though!


----------



## breakbeer (12/6/13)

I haven't bottled since I got my kegerator over a year ago & forgot how much a pain in the ass it is.

Lost my bottling wand so I bought another one. When I dragged the fermenter out of the fridge I realised I'd put it in an FV with no friggin' tap, off to buy a syphon today. All the bottles I had are manky AS, thinking about just buying some PET bottles & be done with it

jeez this beer better be bloody delicious


----------



## insane_rosenberg (12/6/13)

breakbeer said:


> When I dragged the fermenter out of the fridge I realised I'd put it in an FV with no friggin' tap, off to buy a syphon today.


To be fair, you would have needed a syphon anyway?


----------



## breakbeer (12/6/13)

5 fermenters, ONE without a tap. wouldn't need a syphon at all if I'd used one of the others


----------



## meathead (12/6/13)

How is everyone getting to Cockatoo and then home?
I live on Camberwell and am happy to be picked up (don't know how to put the appropriate emoticon in) or split a cab, maxicab?


----------



## Yob (12/6/13)

Personally, will be pitching the tent and staying the night and drive back the following day. Much easier to bed down when the need to fall over arises.


----------



## Charst (12/6/13)

manticle said:


> Lingerie football wasn't enough last time?



Mild Arousal only adds to my drinking.

No stripes to earn hopefully. Sturdy tables are a must.


----------



## meathead (12/6/13)

Yob said:


> Personally, will be pitching the tent and staying the night and drive back the following day. Much easier to bed down when the need to fall over arises.


Hope you've got a sleeping bag recommended for everest, will be mighty cold


----------



## manticle (12/6/13)

Have you seen Yob? He's a Yeti


----------



## Edak (13/6/13)

meathead said:


> How is everyone getting to Cockatoo and then home?
> I live on Camberwell and am happy to be picked up (don't know how to put the appropriate emoticon in) or split a cab, maxicab?


I was wondering this myself. I am just over in Burwood and have been to Breakbeers house before so I know I don't want to pay for a taxi. To be a designated driver at one of these events sounds crippling. Perhaps if I were to drive I need a badge or something.

Petrol money might be asked for if I were driving others, but if you are willing


----------



## breakbeer (13/6/13)

I wouldn't recommend getting a taxi, unless you've recently won the lotto

Plenty of room for tents & even a couple of spare beds on offer. As meathead said, it gets bloody cold up there. Everest style sleeping bags are suggested


----------



## meathead (13/6/13)

Edak said:


> I was wondering this myself. I am just over in Burwood and have been to Breakbeers house before so I know I don't want to pay for a taxi. To be a designated driver at one of these events sounds crippling. Perhaps if I were to drive I need a badge or something.
> Petrol money might be asked for if I were driving others, but if you are willing


I'm happy to organise a cab/maxicab along burwood hwy toorak rd. it would be about $90 each way from camberwell
But depends on what sort of interest we get


----------



## DarkFaerytale (13/6/13)

i doubt i'll be staying long after the swap, its not that far but i can drive anyone from around springvale/dandenong.

unless you want to come back with me after a few hours it's a one way trip though


----------



## Vitalstatistix (13/6/13)

Fents said:


> ... cooked that ******* beast of a lamb to perfection though!


yes, yes you did


----------



## Yob (13/6/13)

manticle said:


> Have you seen Yob? He's a Yeti


my big beautiful beard will protect me..



breakbeer said:


> I wouldn't recommend getting a taxi, unless you've recently won the lotto
> 
> Plenty of room for tents & even a couple of spare beds on offer. As meathead said, it gets bloody cold up there. Everest style sleeping bags are suggested


Tent has a nice blow up mattie, couple of doonahs etc... the only thing that would blow it would be if it's pissin down on the day... room to throw out the mattie in the/a shed if needs be?


----------



## breakbeer (13/6/13)

yeah mate, I even have an unused carport that you could set up under if it's raining


----------



## micbrew (14/6/13)

Hullo there

im posting up on JBs behalf ...... can this also be added to the list

he will be submitting / brewing

APA Caramel English Bitter Golden Ale 

thanks Mick


----------



## breakbeer (14/6/13)

what's JB's user name?


----------



## Yob (14/6/13)

micbrew said:


> Hullo there
> 
> im posting up on JBs behalf ...... can this also be added to the list
> 
> ...



Im confused about what he's intending to swap... 

APA
English Bitter?
Golden Ale?

Is he brewing all 3 and the others he's bringing? It's normal to swap one style/batch of beer not mix and match so that everybody receives the same beer.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## micbrew (14/6/13)

Hey breakbeer 

yep its ... JB 

makes a nice drop he does :chug:


----------



## breakbeer (14/6/13)

OK, so are you saying he wants to be added to the list of swappers?

Which style is he brewing, you've listed 3 styles


----------



## Fents (14/6/13)

whats the date for the swap again mate?


----------



## micbrew (14/6/13)

hey guys

yes please add his name as a swapper ...

and I will confirm which style he will be submitting ... sorry for the confusion doing a few things on the fly at the moment !
didn't really read his email before hitting the send button .... :blink:


----------



## DarkFaerytale (14/6/13)

that puts us at 21 does it?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/6/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA
7. Vitalstatistix
8. bullsneck - ESB
9. Wolfman
10. Shane R - Black Saison
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA
16. Kahlerisms (tentative)
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe 
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB

Non swap attendees

1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
2. Fents
3. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him. 
4. technobabble66 (tentative) (might be able to bring some Simcoe-Motueka DSGA for the day)


----------



## breakbeer (14/6/13)

Fents said:


> whats the date for the swap again mate?


Saturday July 27th

:beerbang:


----------



## meathead (14/6/13)

I've got some gear I would like to sell if there is any interest in the group
4 kegs
Perlick 545PC
Some QDs barbed and JG
Reg
2.6 Co2 cylinder

Would like to buy a 6 litre corny keg and a keg charger kit


----------



## manticle (14/6/13)

What are you after per keg?
How much for the gas and is it full/empty/half?
How much for the perlick?


----------



## meathead (14/6/13)

manticle said:


> What are you after per keg?
> How much for the gas and is it full/empty/half?
> How much for the perlick?


$50 per keg
$150 for gas half full
$50 for Perlick (never used)


----------



## manticle (14/6/13)

Interested in maybe 1 keg + gas. Will think about the perlick. 19 L cornies? Ball lock?


----------



## meathead (14/6/13)

manticle said:


> Interested in maybe 1 keg + gas. Will think about the perlick. 19 L cornies? Ball lock?


Yes and yes


----------



## Yob (14/6/13)

Oooh!! Vic swap only specials!! Halvies split in the kegs.. Ball lock?


----------



## meathead (14/6/13)

Yob said:


> Oooh!! Vic swap only specials!! Halvies split in the kegs.. Ball lock?


Yes


----------



## manticle (14/6/13)

Put me down for a keg and gas if it's KK gas bottle.


----------



## Edak (14/6/13)

I will take the perlick tap (flow control yeah?)


----------



## meathead (14/6/13)

Edak said:


> I will take the perlick tap (flow control yeah?)


Yes


----------



## Grainer (14/6/13)

Would you be alright for me to pitch a tent?? or sleep in a garage or something... I will need to get someone to look after my wife cause she was just diagnosed with cancer & would not want to risk her picking me up late at night..as she is fatigued.. I only have a 4 man tent but it has an annexe if anyone else was wasted on the night.. only condition.. spew out the door LOL

The night will be a huge destressor for me.. getting away from it all...

cheers

Grainer


----------



## manticle (15/6/13)

Sorry to hear that news mate.
Hope for the best for you and her.


----------



## manticle (15/6/13)

Wee heavy is conditioning. Not convinced with initial tastings so will see how it fares.

Robust porter or APA likely backups, best bitter or dark mild are other possibilities.


----------



## breakbeer (15/6/13)

Finally got around to bottling this arvo & unfortunately only ended up with 22 of the lil brown bastards. Pretty gutted about it as I've put a bit of effort into this one.

if more people sign up then it's fine to keep it at 24 swappers, but the last two won't get to sample mine (HURRY SIGN UP NOW OR MISS OUT) 

Is this against the rules?

(good news is it taste bloody sensational straight from the fv)


----------



## manticle (15/6/13)

If we're at 22 or less now, why don't we cap it? Not sure I'll get much more from mine and I always like at least one to taste so I know what I'm giving.

Anyone else will be welcome to come along on the day. There's only so much beer you can fit in a fermenter.


----------



## meathead (15/6/13)

+1


----------



## technobabble66 (15/6/13)

Oh shit,
I did a simple calc & realised (duh!) that i'll hv enough for 22-odd longnecks, & i should be able to brew either tmrw or nxt week.
We're currently at 21. Am i too late for a swap possie?

Edit: Totally fine if not - i'm happy to bring a few extras in case anyone has spares to swap, & doing a DSGA is perhaps not the most innovative beer for ppl to miss out on...


----------



## manticle (15/6/13)

Not if we cap it at 22.

Votes?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (15/6/13)

I vote cap at 22...

Cause I only got 22 bottles also


----------



## Yob (15/6/13)

22 sounds good to me also


----------



## technobabble66 (15/6/13)

21 is waaay to small a number for swaps - you're not really getting a good spread of varieties.

But 22 sounds like a perfect number.

& 23 is definitely too many!

 h34r:

But seriously, like i said, i'm happy to skip this one if some only can do 21 (given i think the original estimate was for 18).

Edit: Hey, i havnt bottled yet, so there's always the potential for a visit from Mr Cockup & we're down to 21 swaps anyway!


----------



## meathead (15/6/13)

I say cap it
Any new people can go on a reserve list
Generally with these things one or two bail for different reasons
Plus the beer I'm bringing is only 18 litres!


----------



## manticle (15/6/13)

If no objections.....................?


Going once......


----------



## Edak (16/6/13)

I have 25 bottles, but am happy to drink a few of my own. ¦)


----------



## DarkFaerytale (17/6/13)

oh, any of those kegs left? i'll take one


----------



## breakbeer (17/6/13)

Let's cap it at 22 swappers.

more non swapping people welcome on the day though


----------



## DarkFaerytale (17/6/13)

22 is good, that means i get one sample and one extra for breakbeer for holding the swap


----------



## breakbeer (17/6/13)

I like your style!


----------



## meathead (17/6/13)

Edak. Perlick
Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
Yob. 2 kegs. TBC
Darkfaerytale. 1 keg


----------



## Yob (17/6/13)

If someone else wants to take one, I'm happy with one or will take two if nobody steps up.


----------



## Edak (17/6/13)

I might as well take one keg to go with my new tap 
That is if you have no problem with that...


----------



## meathead (17/6/13)

Edak. Perlick and 1 keg
Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
Yob. 1 keg
Darkfaerytale. 1 keg


----------



## fikuss (18/6/13)

Okay so it's looking like this....

Sat 27th July

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer 
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix 
8. bullsneck - ESB
 9. Wolfman 
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
 12. Midnight Brew 
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
 14. Damn 
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
 18. Shane S 
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe 
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66

Non swap attendees
  1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
 2. Fents
 3. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him. 
4. Edak. Perlick and 1 keg
5. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
 6. Yob. 1 keg
 7. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg


----------



## Yob (18/6/13)

Sat 27th July


1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer 
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix 
8. bullsneck - ESB
 9. Wolfman 
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
 12. Midnight Brew 
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
 14. Damn 
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
 18. Shane S 
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe 
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66

Non beer swapping attendees
  1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
 2. Fents
 3. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him. 

Swap Day Purchases

1. Edak. Perlick and 1 keg
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg

Swaps

1.


----------



## meathead (18/6/13)

I've also got a single reg for $50


----------



## meathead (18/6/13)

meathead said:


> I've also got a single reg for $50


It's got about a meter of hose and a barbed QD connected


----------



## technobabble66 (19/6/13)

Updating list w my brew. Not quite as exciting as most other offers, i'm afraid.
Are most people swapping glass or PET bottles?
********************

Sat 27th July


1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer 
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix 
8. bullsneck - ESB
 9. Wolfman 
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
 12. Midnight Brew 
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
 14. Damn 
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
 18. Shane S 
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe 
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66 - Simcoe+Motueka DSGA

Non beer swapping attendees
  1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
 2. Fents
 3. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him. 

Swap Day Purchases

1. Edak. Perlick and 1 keg
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg

Swaps

1.


----------



## breakbeer (19/6/13)

meathead said:


> It's got about a meter of hose and a barbed QD connected


Will it fit a 540g Diemen bottle?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (19/6/13)

there's a mix, sounds like majority is plastic bottles


----------



## DarkFaerytale (19/6/13)

do we need to keep a few slots open for reserves? no doubt we will end up with a few people that can't swap for one reason or another


----------



## breakbeer (19/6/13)

yeah, a few can be added to the reserves list in case someone pulls out


----------



## meathead (20/6/13)

breakbeer said:


> Will it fit a 540g Diemen bottle?


I don't know, I'll bring it on the day and we can try


----------



## manticle (20/6/13)

Sat 27th July


1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer 
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix 
8. bullsneck - ESB
 9. Wolfman 
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
 12. Midnight Brew 
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
 14. Damn 
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
 18. Shane S 
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66

Non beer swapping attendees
  1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
 2. Fents
 3. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him.

Swap Day Purchases

1. Edak. Perlick and 1 keg
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg

Swaps

1.


Reserves

1.
2.
3


----------



## breakbeer (20/6/13)

manticle said:


> Swaps
> 
> 1.


Hey manticle, what's this in reference to?


----------



## Yob (20/6/13)

That was me mate, maybe folks have yeast or something else to swap, it is a 'swap' after all… lol


----------



## WarmBeer (20/6/13)

breakbeer said:


> Hey manticle, what's this in reference to?


Dammit, was hoping he was referring to wives/partners :wub:


----------



## manticle (20/6/13)

breakbeer said:


> Hey manticle, what's this in reference to?


I just cut and pasted what was already there but as mentioned by yob - sometimes people trade yeast or rhizomes or hops or something else.


----------



## technobabble66 (20/6/13)

How's this brewing thing on the day work?
Is it a case of charitable people offer equipment & ingredients, & those that do get to take home a pint of wort, etc?

Not that i'm charitable B) , but i think i have too many hops (FWP!), and could be able to donate some. (& i hv zero gear to offer)
(is Yob planning on cruising around in his red Ferrari and throwing down buckets of hops as a corporate promo/sponsor?? :lol: i dont wanna be muscling in on hopdealz territory!)

Or if anyone wants to swap ~2012 hops, i'm happy to do a bit of that too.

My excess is probably 100g of Chinook, Citra, Falconer's Flight, & Simcoe, plus 200g of Columbus.

I gonna hate myself if i run short of these later in the year, but i think i'll struggle to brew enough in the next 12 months to get through all my supply before the next season's ready.


----------



## Yob (20/6/13)

Everyone knows my 'lamborghini' is green...

A definite list of cubers/recipe hasn't been settled on yet I dont think, it's about time the thread was started so we can sort out what equipment we have/need to source, once we finalise what we are brewing, a recipe can be formulated.


----------



## micbrew (21/6/13)

that's a great idea .... would like to consider buying some equipment and or additives for future brews etc etc

and off course contributing to a brew .............

not sure but will there be a sacrifice to the gods on spit or BBq ... do we need to contribute ???

MY 2C


----------



## Yob (21/6/13)

There usually is a spit or some such... There was wood fired pizza in Ballarat… usually the host will shout out and let us know if other things are needed, salad, breads etc, there is also usually a donation/share the cost jar that folks will throw in for.. We dont know whats planned yet or what equipment he has on site... Maybe the lamb has been slaughtered and the pig is fattening up…


----------



## meathead (21/6/13)

I can bring a spit roaster that holds 5kg and or a weber kettle
Also can bring a BIAB set up


----------



## Damn (26/6/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. WarmBeer 
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix 
8. bullsneck - ESB
 9. Wolfman 
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
 12. Midnight Brew 
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
 14. Damn  - Belgian Strong 
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
 18. Shane S 
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66

Non beer swapping attendees
  1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
 2. Fents
 3. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him.

Swap Day Purchases

1. Edak. Perlick and 1 keg
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg

Swaps

1.


Reserves

1.
2.
3


----------



## WarmBeer (26/6/13)

Okay guys, due to a lack of time, and a bunch of other commitments, I'm going to have to pull out of this one. I'm not even going to be able to make it on the day, which bums me out, as I am partial to char-grilled animal, liquid refreshment and slurred banter.

A thousand apologies, hopefully I can make it up at the summer case swap.

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. 
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix 
8. bullsneck - ESB
 9. Wolfman 
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
 12. Midnight Brew 
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
 14. Damn  - Belgian Strong 
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
 18. Shane S 
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66

Non beer swapping attendees
  1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
 2. Fents
 3. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him.

Swap Day Purchases

1. Edak. Perlick and 1 keg
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg

Swaps

1.


Reserves

1.
2.
3


----------



## Yob (26/6/13)

Booooooooooo!!!

Skirt is in the mail


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/6/13)

Glass half empty = 1 less beer in the swap.

No Reserves - Means i now have one out of my 22 bottles to taste before hand.

Glass is half full....of Cherry Ripe Porter


----------



## bullsneck (26/6/13)

Anyone in the Cheltenham area or close enough able to store my swaps?
I'll be away for the actual day.


----------



## bullsneck (26/6/13)

I'm having to bow out too. Sorry gents. My case swap mailman is out. I'll be OS during the day. Bottles can't get there.

Enjoy the beers and have a great day.


----------



## bullsneck (26/6/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. 
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix 
8. 
 9. Wolfman 
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
 12. Midnight Brew 
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
 14. Damn  - Belgian Strong 
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
 18. Shane S 
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66

Non beer swapping attendees
  1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
 2. Fents
 3. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him.

Swap Day Purchases

1. Edak. Perlick and 1 keg
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg

Swaps

1.


Reserves

1.
2.
3.


----------



## manticle (26/6/13)

That was a quick decision bulksneck. What did you actually need?. Your swaps transported to the venue or the swaps you get back held somewhere


----------



## breakbeer (27/6/13)

bullsneck said:


> Anyone in the Cheltenham area or close enough able to store my swaps?
> I'll be away for the actual day.


Don't pull out just yet. I work in Dingley Village which is quite close to Cheltenham, I can pick them up for ya & store them with mine if ya like?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (27/6/13)

hold ya horses bullsneck, springvale is pretty close, i'm away from saturday for 2 weeks but i'm sure we can organise for your bottles to stay at my place somehow?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/6/13)

Well - I tasted my Cherry Ripe Porter last night.

I was right about it being a bit on the overcarbed side - so bottle number 17 will come with a *"Potential Gusher Warning - open outdoors or over a sink".*

Is it a good idea to crack the PETs to let a bit of gas out in the week before the swap?

That aside...

After allowing it to settle - I was pretty happy with the taste. Cherry flavour isnt too strong that its "in your face" - more of a subtle after taste. The coconut is almost non existant to my palate.

I am keen to swap this and get feedback from you guys.

Only 30 days to go....


----------



## manticle (27/6/13)

Yeah you could crack and leave to let out some gas. Do it in stages till you get to the level you're happy with.


----------



## Wolfman (27/6/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix 
8.
 9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
 12. Midnight Brew 
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
 14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
 18. Shane S 
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66
Non beer swapping attendees
  1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
 2. Fents
 3. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him.
Swap Day Purchases
1. Edak. Perlick and 1 keg
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg
Swaps
1.

Reserves
1.
2.
3.

Just updated my entry. Not sure it will be that hoppy as I've had it CC for a while. Bottled today all in PET's just for safety.

I won't be in attendance for the evening as I have to work. Hoping I can drop my swap bottles with someone who can take them and pick mine up.

Cheers all.


----------



## meathead (27/6/13)

Is it an evening or day event?


----------



## breakbeer (27/6/13)

Yet to finalise a start time, but I'd say it will start during the day & keep going until I fall over


----------



## Edak (27/6/13)

breakbeer said:


> Yet to finalise a start time, but I'd say it will start during the day & keep going until I fall over


... and probably well beyond that


----------



## Yob (27/6/13)

breakbeer said:


> Yet to finalise a start time, but I'd say it will start during the day & keep going until I fall over


Factor in time to sort out recipe, mill, heat strike water etc.. When I hosted, we started about noon (or a bit after due to equipment malfunctions) and it was well and truly dark by the time we had cubes.. 

Things rarely go strictly according to plan.. Like any brew day really...


----------



## Whiteferret (28/6/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. Whiteferret
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix 
8.
 9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
 12. Midnight Brew 
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
 14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
 18. Shane S 
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66
Non beer swapping attendees
  1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
 2. Fents
 3. Wakkatoo - if Lecterfan ends up making it, I'll share the drive from the 'rat with him.
Swap Day Purchases
1. Edak. Perlick and 1 keg
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg
Swaps
1.
Reserves
1.
2.
3.

Putting myself down as a tentative. A long way to go but would be good to put faces to names. And to taste other brewers beers and have mine tasted in return.
Will confirm this weekend.


----------



## Charst (28/6/13)

Alright Gents just a heads up as I'm not sure what to do. Tonight im bottling a Candi Sugar Rye Saison thats had my all. Saison Vautour from BYO.
I made the candi sugar, Brew and pitched dupont. Stalled at 1030, I aerated, stirred and repitched 3711 to dry it out. got it to 1007.

but after two weeks of cold conditioning and 4 weeks of ferment it taste shit. Rye is too strong and 17% of the grist seems like it should have been about 5%. and still taste sweet despite being 1007. like spoon full of sugar sweet. funnily enough the low alc grist i made which got infected (having a shit run and too much wine theft happening) taste great at the moment despite the pellicle.

Im not happy and shitted off im bottling this at all let alone putting it about as the best i can produce, because it ******* isn't. I have a very simple Smash and a lightly smoked ale in cube which i will pitch this weekend but if i end up sharing those it'll be young as you like.

not sure what do really and shitty as i want to put a decent sherbet out to share, 

ash


----------



## Yob (28/6/13)

@ WF, Di you want me to hold onto that Victoria rhizome then and you can collect and save the postage?


----------



## technobabble66 (28/6/13)

Hey Charst,

Sorry to hear about your brewing disappointment.

"I made the candi sugar...." wtf?! That's a little hardcore, isn't it; or is candi sugar that easy to make? Sounds like a whole lot of effort right there!
For the record, i'm ok with you bringing the saison, 'cause then mine mightn't be the shittest in the swap  But seriously, would that kinda thing condition out? or is it unalterable invert sugar, etc.

The SMaSH or the smoked ale sound really great to me. The more individual hops i try the better, & i'm keen to try a few samples of smoked ale. "Young as" is no issue for me - i'm not ploughing through 22 longnecks in a day, so yours will be put aside for a few weeks anyway. And if it's any consolation, i'm just fronting w a DSGA that i've never made before. Hopefully it's ok, but even if it is, it's hardly going to be a "wow" beer given everyone in AHB has made it. And it's only going to be in the bottle 2 1/2 wks when we rock up to the swap, so it'll probably sit next to yours in the waiting pile.

What's the hops in the SMaSH?

I'm hoping this swap thing is a no stress event where i get to talk crap, drink beer, watch several people hurt themselves on brewing equipment (not me!), & end up 22 recipes ahead in my sampling. Happy days! :chug:


----------



## meathead (28/6/13)

Charst said:


> not sure what do really and shitty as i want to put a decent sherbet out to share,


Cold, wet and home made will do me. Don't stress


----------



## Whiteferret (28/6/13)

Yob said:


> @ WF, Di you want me to hold onto that Victoria rhizome then and you can collect and save the postage?


Not a definite attending just yet but if you do have one available then just hang onto it for the moment. Might even be able to swap one I've got. 
Haven't dug mine up to see what sort of growth I had over the season.


----------



## Yob (28/6/13)

Naa mate, pass it along to another deserving soul, if all the ones I have take off I will be buried under the bloody things :lol:


----------



## Wolfman (29/6/13)

Trying to make some fancy label, with no avail! Does anyone have a template for the Avery 24 per sheet labels?


----------



## technobabble66 (29/6/13)

IIRC: Go to their website. It takes ~2 secs to download it. It should appear in Microsoft Office/Word as a template. Also double-check your templates - you might already have it.
(apologies if i've got that wrong - it's been a year since i did it, but i think that's what i did at the time).


----------



## technobabble66 (29/6/13)

Also make sure you're going to the right menu in MS Word.

Go to the "Tools" menu,
select "Labels" (down the list ~2/3rds),
then i think you select the "Options" button,
and hopefully you can go find the appropriate template from there.

Good Luck!


----------



## wakkatoo (30/6/13)

I was was a non-swapper, I'm now a non-attender. Have fun chaps.


1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. Whiteferret
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix 
8.
 9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
 12. Midnight Brew 
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
 14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
 18. Shane S 
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66

Non beer swapping attendees
  1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
 2. Fents
 

Swap Day Purchases
1. Edak. Perlick and 1 keg
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg
Swaps
1.
Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (30/6/13)

22 long necks (plus a few 0.5L) bottles of Black Saison capped with a big #10 on top.
Hanging out for it now!


----------



## Yob (30/6/13)

Yep, got mine in the fridge set to 18.. Rekon they will be close to ready by the time the swap comes round..


----------



## Edak (30/6/13)

Do we need to put any other details on the bottles such as ABV, ingredients, etc?

At the moment I have the normal bottle cap labels with the name of the beer and nice picture. I plan on putting a big 15 on there but wanted to know if any other info would be useful...


----------



## manticle (1/7/13)

Swap number is all that is required. Other details can be put in this thread.


----------



## breakbeer (1/7/13)

Might be time to start discussing food requirements.

There'll be two small spit roasters there that can each do up to 10kg. My vote would be for Lamb on one & Pork (with a shitload of crackling) on the other. I was thinking about buying a large bag of really fresh rolls from the bakery the day before and we can just cram them fulla meat n gravy.

I know you don't make friends with Salad, but should we have some there anyway?

My local butcher also makes the best snags I've ever had, so was thinking about getting a metric tonne of those & throwing them at the bbq to see what happens.

As this is my first swap event I'm not 100% sure how it's usually worked out? Do people chip in cash on the day or is there a collection done before hand to cover costs?


----------



## manticle (1/7/13)

Last time on the day but work out what suits you best as the host.


----------



## Wolfman (1/7/13)

technobabble66 said:


> IIRC: Go to their website. It takes ~2 secs to download it. It should appear in Microsoft Office/Word as a template. Also double-check your templates - you might already have it.
> (apologies if i've got that wrong - it's been a year since i did it, but i think that's what i did at the time).





technobabble66 said:


> Also make sure you're going to the right menu in MS Word.
> 
> Go to the "Tools" menu,
> select "Labels" (down the list ~2/3rds),
> ...


Cheers mate got it sorted.


----------



## technobabble66 (1/7/13)

Food wise, I'm easy & happy to go with whatever suits The Host best. 

If an opinion's required: I'd def go w the double spit w pork & lamb, w extra from gourmet sausages. A token salad or 2 would b nice, but not essential if it's a hassle. It's a booze-up anyway, so I'll take a break from healthy eating for one arvo. Hell, even just snags & bread would b ok if the rest is too much on the day!
If 2 spits = 20 kg of meat, do we need the snags? It might b worthwhile trying to get some numbers on who's sticking around for how long (eg: I'll b there for most of the arvo but then drive home, so I'll skip the booze-up later in the night - hence I'll b there for one meal maybe). 

If The Host reckons he can concoct some serious crackling on piece of spitted pig, I'd even b tempted to vote for 2 pork spits...


----------



## manticle (1/7/13)

Go the snags


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/7/13)

I do love my meat... (that's what she said)

But do you think 20 kilo of meat on the spit plus a metric tonne of snags might be over catering justa little. That's close to kilo of meat each...

But then again mmmm mmmmeat


----------



## Edak (2/7/13)

Over catering is not a problem. I always over cater, like "epic meal time" over cater. 

I am not staying for a piss up, have to drive, but if I am enjoying myself then I will stay until dark.


----------



## micbrew (2/7/13)

All is well ,,, finished bottling this evening Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21 bottles and few stubbies for the bottler :chug:


Mick


----------



## Whiteferret (3/7/13)

26 bottles of oatmeal stout done.
Finally found my bottling wand buried in a box and had to squeeze it into my siphon hose as my Jerrys don't have their tap holes drilled out. Took ages, now I know why I keg.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (4/7/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. Whiteferret
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Masss Extra Stout
8.
 9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
 12. Midnight Brew 
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
 14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
 18. Shane S 
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66

Non beer swapping attendees
  1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
 2. Fents
 

Swap Day Purchases
1. Edak. Perlick and 1 keg
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg
Swaps
1.
Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (4/7/13)

I know this is a shit thing to say about a bloke when he's not here to defend himself, but... Shane S doesn't eat red meat. 
Can I request some chicken sausages on his behalf?


----------



## technobabble66 (4/7/13)

Shane R said:


> I know this is a shit thing to say about a bloke when he's not here to defend himself, but... Shane S doesn't eat red meat.
> Can I request some chicken sausages on his behalf?


Pork is not red. Does that count??


----------



## Whiteferret (6/7/13)

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Masss Extra Stout
8.
 9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
 12. Midnight Brew 
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
 14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
 18. Shane S 
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66

Non beer swapping attendees
  1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
 2. Fents
 

Swap Day Purchases
1. Edak. Perlick and 1 keg
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg
Swaps
1.
Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Whiteferret (6/7/13)

What about drinks on the day? I should have a Golden ale kegged by then and can bring my 2 keg esky if someone else wants to put a keg of theirs into it.


----------



## breakbeer (6/7/13)

I've just pulled my rig apart for a proper clean while I wait for my new pump to arrive, I had planned to put a brew on today for the swap day but it'll have to wait until next weekend. Doesn't leave much time to ferment & condition so it'll still be quite young.

There's a 2 tap Kegerator here & I also have a small picnic system setup. More than happy for you to bring your own Kegsky though White Ferret. There's quite a few esky's here too so if people want to bring some of their bottled beers there's plenty of room for them too


----------



## Yob (6/7/13)

I got a box of those Headmaster glasses that were on special too so will bring them on the day, much better than having to hire them 

Should be filling my little party keg just before the swap so will be quite young also, but hop monsters are best young anyway :beerbang:


----------



## breakbeer (6/7/13)

technobabble66 said:


> If The Host reckons he can concoct some serious crackling on piece of spitted pig, I'd even b tempted to vote for 2 pork spits...


Would this be to your liking?

Rolled Pork Loin stuffed with Macadamia nuts & dried apricots 

In a roll with some Gravy & Apple sauce & you're in flavour country




Just labelled/tagged my swap bottles...


----------



## manticle (6/7/13)

Getting set up to bottle mine tonight. Not sure if it's everything I wanted but a bit of conditioning time has helped the Scot on his way. Should have a couple of spares for tasting so if it's not right, you'll all get something else (also bottling a porter tonight and have other possibilities)


----------



## technobabble66 (6/7/13)

WooHoo !!   I stand happily corrected/clarified.

I vote ditch the lamb, go 2 rolled pork loins! :icon_drool2:

I'm more of a mustard w pork kinda guy, but i guess i'll slum it with the gravy & apple 

Labels are lookin good too

What's the plan with the food, you reckon - everyone bring $10-30?


----------



## breakbeer (6/7/13)

manticle said:


> Should have a couple of spares for tasting


God damn, wish I did. It's killing me not being able to sample a beer that's going to other brewers 

Technob  , I have 5 different kinds of mustard so you'll be fine.

I reckon a 5 kilo spit Pork, a 5 kilo spit Lamb, rolls/bread & a few snags for the hungry mob should land us around $120 - $150 plus a bit extra for charcoal & *cough* salads *cough*

So that's really only $5 - $10 a head

:kooi:


----------



## manticle (6/7/13)

Did you include yourself in the count? If you did - there's a tester.


----------



## breakbeer (6/7/13)

manticle said:


> Did you include yourself in the count? If you did - there's a tester.



Holy Shitballs Batmanticle, you frickin legend!

Putting bottle # 22 in the fridge right now.


----------



## Edak (6/7/13)

LOL can't believe you didn't count yourself Bb  must be such a relief to know that you can taste it though...


----------



## Yob (7/7/13)

Just having a cheeky sample of the English something bastard, carbed up nicely...

Its good to Brew something out of my comfort zone, my independent taste panel (SWMBO) approves it for the swap


----------



## meathead (8/7/13)

I was just reading on biab forum that on a day like this it's a good idea to bring your own thermometer and compare temps with others as they can be wildly inaccurate


----------



## Edak (9/7/13)

Good idea, anyone got a recently NATA calibrated thermometer? The law of averages doesn't always work in your favour.


----------



## micbrew (9/7/13)

Well the menu seems to have been sorted
and the refreshments and activities are in hand

and thanks in advance to breakbeeer for putting your hand up its a generous offer
and will gladly part with my dollars for such a feast 

reckon this will be a ripper ! :chug:

but have a few commitments earlier in the day and was hoping to get a rough outline on proceedings , or does it just happen
don't want to miss out on all the good stuff obviously ,


with thanks mick


----------



## JB (9/7/13)

Shameful first post into this thread ... 

It looks like I won't be able to attend due just finding out little Miss 8's musical theater concerts are on the early afternoon & early evening.

I'm happy to have the #21 beer represented though - or not if that's the consensus, will chat to good mate Mick to see if we can work out logistics.

I'm spewin as I was really amp'd to see the AG brew, as well as meet you good blokes & ask you superbrewers a few questions.


----------



## manticle (9/7/13)

You can still swap if not attending.


----------



## Midnight Brew (12/7/13)

Just scraped in at 22 bottles. That was a close one. Smells amazing but the colour seems to be a little lighter then expected but on the light side of Brown Ale.

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Masss Extra Stout
8.
 9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
 12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt)
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
 14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
 18. Shane S 
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66

Non beer swapping attendees
  1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
 2. Fents
 

Swap Day Purchases
1. Edak. Perlick and 1 keg
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg
Swaps
1.
Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## manticle (12/7/13)

Wee heavy is not amazing so I've gone full circle and will be submitting a robust porter as I did for my first.


----------



## Grainer (14/7/13)

bullsneck said:


> Anyone in the Cheltenham area or close enough able to store my swaps?
> I'll be away for the actual day.


Im in Cheltenham..... pm me if you like


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/7/13)

Sadly, I am not going to make on the day. But my beers are ready to come along without me.

Does any either live close to Boronia or will be driving thru on the day that can take mine for me?

And.... How many bottles are we sending along? Is number 8 still empty so therefore 21 bottles?

Or is it less one for ourselves therefore 20.


----------



## Yob (20/7/13)

aaah.. the attrition rate is hight this year..

Depending on how much I need to pack anf if I am taking anyone with me, I may be able to assist mate. Will have to get back to you.


----------



## manticle (21/7/13)

20 bottles Grumpy Paul, although it is traditional to chuck another bottle of something in for the host. If you want to keep 1 of yours to taste, you could always make it a bottle of something else.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/7/13)

Perfect.will send 21 along.

That leaves one for me.

So disappointed I can't make it though. Sounds like a great day, and it would be great to put faces to names.


----------



## Damn (22/7/13)

What time does this event kick off? 

I'm new to the homebrew social. Also confirming the etiquette. Anything else I need to bring? (Making mental note not to forget the crates) 

We sling the host some money and a bottle. Any other obligations?

Look forward to meeting you all Saturday.


----------



## breakbeer (22/7/13)

I haven't really confirmed a start time, what time do these usually kick off?

Was thinking around lunch time, if anyone wants to come early & get some pre-lunch beers under our belt then you're most welcome :beerbang:


----------



## Yob (22/7/13)

You really want to time it around the mash in time and work backwards from that for the key people being involved with the brewday.. A noon mash in generally turns into 1.. Working backwards we will need to be milling and heating strike waters at half 10ish or there abouts.. I'd look to be arriving 10ish to assist/cook lunch bbq?


----------



## breakbeer (22/7/13)

Sounds good to me

*Those contributing grain/ingredients/equipment it would be good if you could arrive around 10am*


----------



## Yob (22/7/13)

Might be time to send out a PM to all involved with addie and notes like above, could get lost in the thread pretty quickly mate


----------



## breakbeer (22/7/13)

OK, just sent out a PM but there were a few names that didn't come up in the auto complete field.

JB
Fickuss (I can contact him)
Shane S

Pretty sure that's it, but if anyone hasn't received a PM from me let me know

Also feel free to point out all the glaringly obvious things I've forgotten

:beerbang:


----------



## breakbeer (22/7/13)

Just remembered........

My sister had a party recently & got a keg of LCPA, some dickhead thought the keg was empty & put a glass over the tap handle, no one even tried to pour another beer. So, there's approx' 10 - 15L left in the keg. All I need is an A type coupler & there's a bit of extra beer for all. I have all the other connections, just not the coupler.

Anyone know if it's at all possible to transfer from the LC keg to one of my cornies so it'll fit in my kegerator?


----------



## Edak (25/7/13)

I am sorry but I cannot purchase the keg and flow control tap, I got a quote to fix my phone (which I dropped on Tuesday night) and it prohibits me from buying any beer related stuff for a couple of weeks. It's a shame because they are a really good price.

They will have to go to another lucky buyer.

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Masss Extra Stout
8.
 9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
 12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt)
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
 14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
 18. Shane S 
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66

Non beer swapping attendees
  1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
 2. Fents
 

Swap Day Purchases
1. Perlick 545PC Flow control tap and 1 keg - *NOBODY*
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg
Swaps
1.
Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Yob (25/7/13)

Put a price on it mate?


----------



## manticle (25/7/13)

I can't afford the gas bottle either but will still take the keg. Sorry to drop out so close to the date. Things are annoyingly tight at the moment.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/7/13)

*While we're at it ...*

*Can we get the last few (No.s 4, 16 18, 21 and 22) to enter what they are swapping?*
*Manticle - did you end up changing yours from the Wee Heavy to something else?*



*Wolfman - what the hell style of beer is a Malty Skunk Fart?*

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Masss Extra Stout
8.
9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt)
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S 
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66

Non beer swapping attendees
1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
2. Fents
 

Swap Day Purchases
1. Perlick 545PC Flow control tap and 1 keg - *NOBODY*
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg
Swaps
1.
Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## breakbeer (25/7/13)

I might take the Perlick tap, have to check my budget though (just got stung by the Sheriff's Office, ouch)


----------



## Yob (25/7/13)

what was the price on the Gas bottle?


----------



## technobabble66 (25/7/13)

Mine's added:





1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Masss Extra Stout
8.
9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt)
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S 
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka)

Non beer swapping attendees
1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
2. Fents
 

Swap Day Purchases
1. Perlick 545PC Flow control tap and 1 keg - *NOBODY*
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg
Swaps
1.
Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## manticle (25/7/13)

Yob - 150 for the gas. 3/4 full from memory.


----------



## Whiteferret (25/7/13)

Just a reminder for anyone with a keg they're bringing I have a spare spot in my Kegsky including tap.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (25/7/13)

Shane S is my non-AHB brew buddy. He's definitely in and I'm giving him a lift, but don't know off the top of my head his swap beer. I'll check in with him.
For now I'll guess a Pale Ale with Galaxy.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (25/7/13)

I was right:

1. Manticle - Wee Heavy (no longer a SMASH)
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Masss Extra Stout
8.
9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt)
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S  - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka)

Non beer swapping attendees
1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
2. Fents
 

Swap Day Purchases
1. Perlick 545PC Flow control tap and 1 keg - *NOBODY*
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg
Swaps
1.
Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## micbrew (25/7/13)

JB is currently @ Cape Schank ...consuming all that is on offer ... 

although I do believe he is presenting a Czech pilsner from memory


----------



## manticle (25/7/13)

1. Manticle - brown porter)2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen4. Meathead5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Masss Extra Stout8.9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart10. Shane R - Black Saison 11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt)13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 176214. Damn  - Belgian Strong15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter18. Shane S  - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale21. JB22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka)Non beer swapping attendees1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)2. Fents Swap Day Purchases1. Perlick 545PC Flow control tap and 1 keg - *NOBODY*2. Manticle. 1 keg [font]3. Yob. 1 keg4. Darkfaerytale. 1 kegSwaps1.Reserves1.2.3.


----------



## manticle (25/7/13)

This is why quoting on a phone pisses me off so much. Anyone able to update for me please?

Swap beer is a brown porter and I am no longer buying the gas bottle - just 1 keg.


----------



## Yob (25/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Masss Extra Stout
8.
9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt)
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S  - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka)

Non beer swapping attendees
1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
2. Fents
 

Swap Day Purchases
1. Perlick 545PC Flow control tap and 1 keg - Gas Bottle and Regulator- *NOBODY*
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg
Swaps
1.
Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Whiteferret (25/7/13)

Adding in the status of my swap ie: when to drink.


1. Manticle - Brown Porter
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Masss Extra Stout
8.
9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt)
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone &Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka)

Non beer swapping attendees
1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
2. Fents
 

Swap Day Purchases
1. Perlick 545PC Flow control tap and 1 keg - Gas Bottle and Regulator- *NOBODY*
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg
Swaps
1.
Reserves
1.
2.
3.

Edited in Yobs changes


----------



## JB (25/7/13)

Thanks Mick, yep I'll be bringing a polite Czech Pils, I'll update list when I get to a pc. Cheers


----------



## meathead (25/7/13)

I need to taste test out of 3 options and will have an answer tomorrow night 
Sorry just don't want to arrive with a dud

That's OK about the gas bottle and keg , I will keep them

For the Perlick plus SS shank I would like $70


----------



## manticle (25/7/13)

Was just the gas bottle. Still want the keg if available. Still possibly the bottle too - just at a later date but if you get another buyer, go for it.


----------



## meathead (25/7/13)

manticle said:


> Was just the gas bottle. Still want the keg if available. Still possibly the bottle too - just at a later date but if you get another buyer, go for it.


All good
Edak bailed on a keg
I will still bring everything


----------



## JB (26/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Masss Extra Stout
8.
9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt)
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka)

Non beer swapping attendees
1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
2. Fents
 

Swap Day Purchases
1. Perlick 545PC Flow control tap and 1 keg - Gas Bottle and Regulator- *NOBODY*
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg
Swaps
1.
Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (26/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. Meathead
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Massss Extra Stout *Bottled: 26-07-2013 needs time to carb up*
8.
9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt)
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka)

Non beer swapping attendees
1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
2. Fents
 

Swap Day Purchases
1. Perlick 545PC Flow control tap and 1 keg - Gas Bottle and Regulator- *NOBODY*
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg
Swaps
1.
Reserves
1.
2.
3.



Just bottled my swap. **** I like kegging ;-)

see you dudes tomorrow!


----------



## meathead (26/7/13)

So it was a choice in 2 between Bloated Ox and DSGA
The DSGA tastes better, still only 6 weeks old so thats what I'm bringing

1. Manticle - Brown Porter
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. DSGA
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Masss Extra Stout
8.
9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt)
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka)

Non beer swapping attendees
1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
2. Fents
 

Swap Day Purchases
1. Perlick 545PC Flow control tap and 1 keg - Gas Bottle and Regulator- *NOBODY*
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg
Swaps
1.
Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## WarmBeer (27/7/13)

Very, very envious of you guys.

Remember the golden rule, pics or it never happened...


----------



## manticle (27/7/13)

Sorry but me and vitals ate running late. Left at 9 but a few stops on the way for beer, coffee and food and everyone is moving in slow motion. Looking at about 11.

If cracking grain, plrase put roast grains in a separate pot with cold wayer to cover


----------



## breakbeer (27/7/13)

Can someone please bring some BALL LOCK disconnects?

I've only just realised that I have pin lock but most others will have ball lock. Whoops


----------



## JB (27/7/13)

I've negotiated a couple of hours early prior to formal engagements later on today. Will be hitching a ride with Mick, probably approx 11


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/7/13)

Have a great day guys. Sorry I can't be there.


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/7/13)

1. Manticle - Brown Porter
2. Charst – Saison by the look of it (HomeBrew world falling apart)
3. Fikuss – Dunkelweißen
4. DSGA
5. Whiteferret - Oatmeal Treacle Stout Bottled 3/7/13 let it sit if you want tastes alright now.
6. breakbeer - Black Nelson IPA 
7. Vitalstatistix  - Black Masss Extra Stout
8.
9. Wolfman - Malty Skunk Fart
10. Shane R - Black Saison 
11. Yob - English something bastardised (WY1318)
12. Midnight Brew  - American Brown Ale (Wy Greenbelt) - Drinking fine. Bottled 12.7.13
13. DarkFaerytales - Belgian Dark Ale - wyeast 1762
14. Damn  - Belgian Strong
15. Edak - Pirates American IPA 
16. Kahlerisms (tentative) 
17. GrumpyPaul - Cherry Ripe Porter
18. Shane S - Sparkling Pale Ale with Galaxy
19. Grainer - Hoegarrten wannabe
20. micbrew - Stone & Wood Pacific Ale
21. JB - Polite Czech Pils
22. technobabble66 - Two Fat Ducks Ale, DSGA (Simcoe+Motueka)

Non beer swapping attendees
1. Lecterfan (bloody good chance of getting there this time!!!)
2. Fents
 

Swap Day Purchases
1. Perlick 545PC Flow control tap and 1 keg - Gas Bottle and Regulator- *NOBODY*
2. Manticle. Gas bottle and 1 keg
3. Yob. 1 keg
4. Darkfaerytale. 1 keg
Swaps
1.
Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## Danwood (27/7/13)

Just been skimming through the thread...sounds like it'll be a good day chaps.

I noticed there's a gas bottle for sale. I'd possibly be interested, if the seller could provide details? We could work out a money transfer.

@ YOB- If the bottle's available, could you grab it?

Doesn't matter if it's an inconvenience...I realise beers are being consumed in industrial quantities. Have fun anyway !


----------



## insane_rosenberg (27/7/13)

Left my cooler bag behind!
Can anyone bring it into town for me?
Black ultrasound bag neer the esky.


----------



## djar007 (27/7/13)

If that perlick is still for sale I will take it.


----------



## technobabble66 (27/7/13)

Hey hey

Great day !! Fantastic to meet everyone today.

I wonder if the they've added the hops to the boil yet ...? I think the mash was almost finished by 5:45pm when i left - only 4 hours after starting it :unsure:
I now understand the legend of Case Swap Brewing. Most entertaining watching the ensuing capers & highjinks - namely with manticle, Yob, whiteferret & breakbeer crawling in & around various pieces of gear doing the majority of the brewing shenanigans. Also quite educational amongst the entertainment.
What was the final count on Things That Went Wrong?

And massive thanks to breakbeer for hosting. You did a great job, dude. :super:

I hope y'all not too hung-over by the time you read this 
Can't wait to start trying the collected beers!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Edak (28/7/13)

Was a great day, thanks to all.


----------



## fikuss (28/7/13)

Yeah that was great fun. Highly entertaining day with some tasty beers and good beer geek talk.

That spit was smelling amazing by the time we had to head off.
Great work and thanks for having us all over Glenny (breakbeer).


----------



## micbrew (28/7/13)

Fantastic day ! Well done Glen ...... and thanks for hosting

there were quite few setups for me to feast my eyes upon ... yeah some lovely beers as well
hope the brew went according to (swap day) plan ... 
great to meet you blokes n gals and cannot wait to sample the swap beers

these get togethers really help drive inspiration ... and better beers

cheers mick


----------



## Charst (28/7/13)

Shane R said:


> Left my cooler bag behind!
> Can anyone bring it into town for me?
> Black ultrasound bag neer the esky.


I've grabbed it shane.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (28/7/13)

I didn't think to make arrangements for someone to bring my beers home... I shouldn't have assumed, but mick did you bring them back with you?


----------



## Vitalstatistix (28/7/13)

awesome day! thanks to the host, nice one mate.

soooo I might start the tasting thread.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/74463-vic-2013-july-case-swap-tasting-thread/


----------



## Grainer (28/7/13)

Had an awesome time .. Great to put names to faces .. My wife loved it as well .. Especially the feed at the end  
Grainier aka John & Wifey


----------



## Charst (28/7/13)

Great Day Night. Thanks very much to Glen for Hosting and Manticle, Yob and Co for brewing.
Bit shaky today but a big feed and a bit of a lay down i'll be into the swaps.

cheers


----------



## manticle (28/7/13)

Cheers all, especially Glen for hosting and his lovely lady for putting up with a house full of brewers/drunkards.

For those who witnessed the colossal number of whoopsies and **** ups with the brewing - all cubes got filled with 1062 lovely black wort.

No idea what time. I recommend fermenting with a nice UK liquid yeast like 1099 or 1084


----------



## breakbeer (28/7/13)

If the size of my hangover is anything to go by I must've had an awesome time.

Thanks to all that rocked up, brewed, drank, cooked & ate (I was a bit devastated the crackling didn't turn out, but a large empty platter at the end was a good sign) Massive Thanks to manticle, Yob & white ferret for doing the lions share of the brewing

I'm thinking a bit of hair of the dog might fix me up so I might chuck a few of the swap beers into the fridge, not sure where to start?

Did anyone leave their swap beers here? There's at least one full set in my garage, I haven't checked if they're all their though. If I told someone I'd hold on to them then I've forgotten who that was 

Meathead, I've got your cube sitting on my porch

I'll post some pics soon


----------



## Yob (28/7/13)

Great day again lads, thanks for Hosting BB.. 





Always an impressive sight




Assorted bits of kit came together from all over the state to make quite an impressive looking rig.




The most cubes Ive seen lined up for a single brew session, pretty much all were filled, there may have even been a bit extra left over :beerbang:




Way to finish off the evening, with a rancid something or other :icon_vomit:




It really was an epic brewday with more stuck mashes than it's ever been my pleasure to witniss, will be happy if it never happens again, Big ups to Manticle for keeping a cool head and getting it sorted, repeatedly... Fecking oats <_< My kingdom for some Rice Gulls 




Some folks just really know how to enjoy themselves


----------



## Charst (28/7/13)

Haha there's my new avatar when I can drag myself off the couch. Best burner lighter I've seen.


----------



## micbrew (28/7/13)

hey glen

yeah JB, grumpy paul and micbrew should each have a set , :beerbang:


----------



## meathead (28/7/13)

Meathead, I've got your cube sitting on my porch

Thanks mate I'll pick it up tomorrow or Tues, and thanks again for the day


----------



## JB (28/7/13)

Firstly many thanks to Glen for hosting, bloody magnificent setup you have there mate. We'll wander back over in a couple of weeks to grab those swap beers mate, can you lock them in the cupboard? 

Secondly great to meet a good bunch of mad keen brewers. The brew setups are magnificent & I left with my head spinning - & it wasn't just the few beers we had before we had to take off early. I managed to glean some decent knowledge & experience from a few of you, so cheers!

Here's a few pics I took, obviously when things were still pretty tidy:

Cheers Jason


----------



## technobabble66 (28/7/13)

Hey
Great pics, dude! A good reminder of an awesome day.

*sigh* Check out all that innocent, shiny gear.
It all looks so clean, ... before it was attacked by mad brewers & the gear at the back was barfed on by the Grain Mash Monster.

And it's gonna take a while to forget the image of manticle looking like he'd just been up a cow with both hands to the elbows, trying to clear to n'th stuck sparge. Good times.


----------



## Midnight Brew (28/7/13)

Thanks again for hosting us Glenn. Had a great night and was impressed by the super heinz kettle. The pork went down all too good and was great to get a bit more knowledge on the characteristics of that aceo infection.

Looking forward to getting into the beers over the next few weeks. All the best.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (28/7/13)

Just out of curiosity....

Which of you boys that I missed out on meeting are members of Melbourne brewers?

If you are I will be at this wednesday's meeting it would be great to say hi.


----------



## Damn (29/7/13)

The was an awesome day/night. I'm sorry I wasn't back to help you guys clean up.
Very educational and great to meet some people with a similar passion.

Thanks Glen for hosting you did a damn fine job.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (29/7/13)

Charst said:


> I've grabbed it shane.


Cheers Mate! I'll have to drop by for a beer soon.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (29/7/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Just out of curiosity....
> 
> Which of you boys that I missed out on meeting are members of Melbourne brewers?
> 
> If you are I will be at this wednesday's meeting it would be great to say hi.


Grumpy, I am a Melbourne brewer and at this stage planning on attending the next meeting (from memory Yob is going too). I'll be the guy with long hair and a beard.


Who was it with the superfood slice? I thought it was great, I'd love to get the recipe for that.


----------



## manticle (29/7/13)

Midnight brew (Cam)


----------

